# Looking for a BMW for a feature film shoot



## creativefilmcar (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello,

We're from Creative Film Cars in Manhattan. We are the Northeast's premier provider of vehicles for film, television, fashion shoots, magazines and events.

We are looking for a 7-series BMW for a feature film shooting next Wednesday, September 30th, in West Haven, CT. The car we are looking to match is a dark blue 1993 BMW 740il. It is going to be an evening shoot, so any dark colored E32 will probably work. It is a static shoot and no driving will be required. You will be compensated for your time and the rental, and your vehicle will be fully insured for the duration of the shoot.

Please don't hesitate to call us at 212-864-4060 if you are interested in participating, and we will be happy to answer any questions that you may have.

To describe more fully what we do:

First, we act as an agent for your vehicle. You supply us with a few photos and we put them in front of our hundreds of clients, and on our online database. When a client selects your ride, we contact you immediately, see if you're interested, and send you a contract. In most cases no driving will be required. They just have to look the part. You will be paid for the rental and your time.

Second, we act as a caretaker. As a fully licensed and insured company, your car is safe and covered with a one million dollar policy. A CFC representative will attend every shoot to guarantee that everything goes smoothly. At the shoot, you are welcome to stay with your vehicle to ensure that it is treated in the manner, and with the respect it deserves. Location, length of shoot, and use of vehicle are among the factors that determine payment. The moment the shoot is completed you get a check in your hand. Now wasn't that easy?

Additional benefits are increasing the vehicles provenance, value, possible tax write-offs, and seeing your vehicles in print or on film.

Go to http://www.creativefilmcars.com/submit.htm and submit your vehicle. It's really pretty simple. It costs nothing to be listed with our company and your information is protected and will never be shared with anyone. Ever.

For more info give us a call at 212-864-4060 and we will take the time to answer any of your questions, or go to http://www.creativefilmcars.com/ .

Thank you, 
Donald and John 
Creative Film Cars


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

did you try posting in the 7 series section already?

you might find a few there


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya sure you dont need a Silver 1996 M3!!!??? Did I mention its Silver!!??


----------

